# best under $150 computer monitor?



## doziergraphic (Sep 8, 2010)

May be a moot point, but I want to get a new monitor, but don't want to spend more than say $150 - I realize you don't get much for that, but is there a 'better' monitor for photo editing than others in that range?

Thanks!


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 8, 2010)

I can't say for sure, but it's likely that anything in that range isn't going to be the type of monitor that is best for editing photos.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Sep 8, 2010)

i have no issues editing photos on my 21" that came with my HP. nice resolution, good contrast....
does the screen match EXACTLY what a printout would look like? unlikely, since i havent calibrated it. personally i think people can put too much emphasis on the monitor. granted, i dont shoot for natgeo or even dig BMX magazine.


----------



## masterX (Nov 27, 2011)

Under $150 I would suggest you to check out 23-Inch ASUS VH236H Widescreen Monitor. It has HDMI, DVI-D and D-Sub inputs and built-un stereo speakers. It is also equipped with a special VESA wall mount in order to put the monitor on the wall.
*It is a perfect combination of latest technologies, stylish design, quality and price*


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 27, 2011)

Buying a monitor for editing can be a nightmare. This article can be very helpful in understanding what you want to get to and to find the best options within your budget. www.Clarkvision.com: Choosing and LCD Monitor for Photo Editing
The dell ultra sharp monitors seem to be a good, lower budget option. I don't know if you are going to find anything under budget there. The lowest UltraSharp I see is $179. Might try ebay. 
You can always call Tiger Direct and they will help you over the phone in getting the best fit within your budget.


----------



## joealcantar (Nov 27, 2011)

I picked up a P2770FH at Sam's Club and am very happy with it, $259 but worth the extra hundred. Never thought I would want a WIDE monitor , but once I got it it was like having two monitors , open two windows on same screen and yet be able to work on the images. 
Check out this link below, has some decent deals: 

Computer Monitors, LCD Monitors, Flat Panel Monitors, Cheap Computer Monitors, Cheap LCD Monitors at Geeks.com
-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## Flyer (Nov 27, 2011)

joealcantar said:


> I picked up a P2770FH at Sam's Club and am very happy with it, $259 but worth the extra hundred. Never thought I would want a WIDE monitor , but once I got it it was like having two monitors , open two windows on same screen and yet be able to work on the images.
> Check out this link below, has some decent deals:
> 
> Computer Monitors, LCD Monitors, Flat Panel Monitors, Cheap Computer Monitors, Cheap LCD Monitors at Geeks.com
> ...



I was just fixing to say the same thing.  I picked mine up Friday (not in the morning, we waited until late in the evening to go out).  

I must say, steping up from a 19" widesren, it's a phenominal difference.  

It is a little tall though.  I had to make a stand for mine, to fit it under the cabinet where I have mine.  If space is an issue, be sure to keep that in mind.  

Next project will to be make a portrait mount for my 19" to put it on the side.  

On a side note, this ay be my first post, I've had the account for some time, but haven't posted before.


----------

